# Punjab Private Medical Colleges Ranking



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Here is the ranking of all private colleges in punjab......
1..shifa medical colg....................
2..cmh medical colleges........................
3..fumc college..............................
4..shalamar medical college.................
5..fmh college......................................
6..sarif medical colg.................
7....wah medical college..............
8.....lmdc colg...........
9...akhtersaeed medical colg.................................................
10 11 12...central park medical, avicena and rashidlatif........
13... uol medical colg...........................
14..islam medical colg.............
15.multan medical colg................
16..islamic international colg..................
Others are not worth mentioning........if u have any problem with this ranking u can tell me with reason


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

All colleges that are under UHS deserve the top places, above uol atleast. Uol-college of medicine is not one of the best of colleges....


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

all nafees med college I think it need a place because isra uni got 4the rank in hec ranking


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Aiza Gull said:


> all nafees med college I think it need a place because isra uni got 4the rank in hec ranking


I dont know anything about that college

- - - Updated - - -



Skandril said:


> All colleges that are under UHS deserve the top places, above uol atleast. Uol-college of medicine is not one of the best of colleges....


U said i rank continental amna anayat red crescent college above uol why ? Getting admission their just ruin your career no facility atall and result 40 or 50 percent they just waste people


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Red crescent is banned, Amna Inayat and (maybe not)continental are atleast above uol because of the fact that they are under UHS even though they are not good colleges. as to why I say uol is low in ranking is simple because of the fact that UCMD grands degree of uol which is not that favorable in credentials. Atleast if someone graduates from colleges under UHS they have the same degree and granted by a govt institution on top of that. Ultimately its not a battle between colleges but actually a battle between a college that grants a degree by a govt uni and the other which grants its own degree to students.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Skandril said:


> Red crescent is banned, Amna Inayat and (maybe not)continental are atleast above uol because of the fact that they are under UHS even though they are not good colleges. as to why I say uol is low in ranking is simple because of the fact that UCMD grands degree of uol which is not that favorable in credentials. Atleast if someone graduates from colleges under UHS they have the same degree and granted by a govt institution on top of that. Ultimately its not a battle between colleges but actually a battle between a college that grants a degree by a govt uni and the other which grants its own degree to students.


If there is no faculty and canpus and it takes student 7 to 8 years to complete their mbbs because of poor education facilities in college under uhs than how i put it above uol whose degree is recognized alllover and have better education facilities as compare to some colleges under uhs.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

husnain1 said:


> Here is the ranking of all private colleges in punjab......
> 1..shifa medical colg....................
> 2..cmh medical colleges........................
> 3..fumc college..............................
> ...


By 'Islamic International college' you mean, 'Riphah'?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

husnain1 said:


> If there is no faculty and canpus and it takes student 7 to 8 years to complete their mbbs because of poor education facilities in college under uhs than how i put it above uol whose degree is recognized alllover and have better education facilities as compare to some colleges under uhs.


I admit that uol has a better campus and better facilities and is recognized overall, but the degree it grants is from its own university which is like I said not that favorable in credentials. I would guarantee you that hospitals will prefer the students that have a degree from UHS any day over those from UOL. Its situation is just like Azra naheed MC, which grants a degree from Superior University. Nevertheless its not so that it deserves the lowest ranking above all medical schools it is just below colleges like MMDC,Islamic international,Amna Inayat,Islam medical college but maybe not Continental MC.


----------



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

Feline said:


> By 'Islamic International college' you mean, 'Riphah'?


Yes, its Riphah.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Please give a preference order of these colleges: lmdc fmh sharif and akhtar saeed


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

baby doll said:


> Please give a preference order of these colleges: lmdc fmh sharif and akhtar saeed


The list is given in preference order 1 fmh 2 sharif 3 lmdc 4 akhtersaeed


----------

